
ReactJs components for ultrasonic networking on web - adhbh
https://github.com/adhbh/react-sonic
======
adhbh
I was wondering what are some interesting ways to send messages across nearby
devices without internet/wifi/bluetooth/nfc. There are 2 other possibilities -
Data transfer through Image (QR code) and through ULTRA SONIC SOUND. Humans
are not capable of hearing sonic sound, but our laptop/mobile's microphone
can. Boris Smus wrote an interesting library on this. I took time to re-
implement it for React/React Native and came up with 2 Components -
SonicSocket and SonicServer to send and receive data as sound. Although data
transfer is slow, but it can be used very effectively for pairing devices or
for IOT. It would be more interesting if someone could make an android library
around it.

